# Stained sink?



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Is there anything I can do to make my sink look better, other then replace the whole thing? it's taken on a grundgy look even though i clean it/ wash dishes in it every day?


----------



## Shawna (Jul 10, 2007)

What is it....enamel, stainless steel..???

If it's enamel (which is what I have in my kitchen) fill the sink with hot water and a cup or two of automatic dishwasher granules. Swish it around to dissolve the granules. Then add about a cup of bleach. Let it sit overnight and you will be amazed at how white your sink is!

I do this about twice a month. As a bonus, I add socks and other grungy whites to the water and by morning I have a gleaming white sink and gleaming white socks LOL!!

Have a great day!
Shawna


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Shawna said:


> What is it....enamel, stainless steel..???
> 
> If it's enamel (which is what I have in my kitchen) fill the sink with hot water and a cup or two of automatic dishwasher granules. Swish it around to dissolve the granules. Then add about a cup of bleach. Let it sit overnight and you will be amazed at how white your sink is!
> 
> ...



thank you, it is enamel  i don;t have a dishwasher though....can I use laundry soap or regular dish soap?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I just use a spray on bleach cleaner and it makes my sink nice and white.


----------



## Shawna (Jul 10, 2007)

NickieL said:


> thank you, it is enamel  i don;t have a dishwasher though....can I use laundry soap or regular dish soap?



I don't either LOL (well, I HAVE a dishwasher, but it's not hooked up so I don't use it!), but I keep a box of dishwasher soap on hand....it is the BEST bleaching product. I use dishwasher granules to whiten my laundry, the sink....lots of stuff. Well worth the couple of bucks for a box (just get the generic *brand*...doesn't have to be anything fancy-shmancy!)

 
Shawna


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Shawna said:


> I don't either LOL (well, I HAVE a dishwasher, but it's not hooked up so I don't use it!), but I keep a box of dishwasher soap on hand....it is the BEST bleaching product. I use dishwasher granules to whiten my laundry, the sink....lots of stuff. Well worth the couple of bucks for a box (just get the generic *brand*...doesn't have to be anything fancy-shmancy!)
> 
> 
> Shawna


thanks, will do


----------



## Lil in md (Aug 8, 2003)

I have stainless steel and I just spray bleach cleaner on mine or just water down bleach . Lillie


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Soaking with the bleach worked!! boy oh boy it looks a million times better! Thanks a bunch!!! :dance:


----------

